# Weirdest X-Trail remote problem ever!



## crayfishhm (Oct 12, 2009)

We have been happy users of a NZ (that's New Zealand) X-Trail.

Two remotes, lock/unlock. All good.

Then one day... the car starts exhibiting very strange symptoms:
- hazard lights just start going while the car is being driven along
- locks are unlocked when returning to car after being away
- alarm (horn) sounding by itself, several times, some time after the car has been used (e.g. in the middle of the night)

After some consideration, it appeared as if the symptoms only occurred after using one of the remotes.

We asked the Nissan dealer and they suggested we change the battery in the remote, and/or stop using it for a while to see if it was one remote. Then get another one (at great cost).

Well (gee thanks Nissan dealer for the stunningly knowledgeable info) it does appear to be one remote. Changing the remote battery does not seem to make any difference.

I can understand one remote deciding not to work (faulty remote). I can understand the car going berserk when either remote is used (faulty car). However, I cannot figure out why a (single) faulty remote should cause the car to go berserk! :wtf: 

The "faulty" remote does seem to work fine. It locks and unlocks fine. The other remote works totally fine with no berserk car. I have not tried reprogramming the remote fobs.

Any ideas? Has this happened to anyone before?

Matt


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Matt, is this a genuine remote (meaning, did it come with the car) or did you score that through eBay?


----------



## crayfishhm (Oct 12, 2009)

We purchased the car brand new from Nissan NZ. The remotes are the original two supplied with the car. The car is 2005 model. We haven't even had to change batteries in the remotes, until this issue prompted us to try doing this.

In case the "faulty" remote is sending spurious signals (perhaps a dodgy button contact), I have just put the battery back in it and will leave it within range of the car.

Matt


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

In this case, I don't think it has anything to do with the remotes, rather the alarm unit inside your engine bay. Some of these alarm units do have a battery back-up source, so maybe ask the dealer to trouble-shoot the alarm box (if it's genuine) or the car alarm specialist if you've fitted it aftermarket.


----------



## crayfishhm (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll see what Nissan says. It is all factory install.

Not sure what you mean by "battery back-up source". Is this a history of beserkness? Is it possible for me to "reset" the alarm box, by disconnecting the battery or something, or does it start to get upset if it is tampered with?

Matt


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Matt,

Usually the car alarm is hooked-up to the ignition as well directly to the car battery with a fuse in-line. When the battery is removed for one reason or another, the alarm gets its power from a back-up battery that is built into it somewhere. Nissan would need to trouble-shoot your alarm to see what is causing it to come on and activate without pressing the remote.

Am not sure how can you re-set it and it's best left to the dealer since it's a factory install. We don't have an alarm with our T30 xtrails in Australia, just the immobilizer.


----------



## crayfishhm (Oct 12, 2009)

NZ cars are the same. No alarm, just immobiliser, and the horn and lights go when you press the "panic" button on the remote (or the car is going berserk!)

Matt


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Sorry Matt, I thought you guys had a factory alarm fitted, if it's the same as Australia and it's only the immobilizer then you can ignore what I posted about the faulty alarm and the dealer would need to check the immobilizer by hooking-up their Consult II diagnostic device.


----------



## crayfishhm (Oct 12, 2009)

Hi Jalal

No worries! Thank you so much for the name of the diagnostic tool. It is so much easier to ask for something if you know what it is called.

Matt

PS. I'm glad I learned about the ignition beeper mod from this forum. I will check this out (after going to Nissan of course)...


----------

